# Matrix game for the Mac?



## Padawanmage (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is the right area to post this, but does anyone know if "Enter The Matrix", the game which comes out the same time as "Matrix Reloaded", will also be out for the Mac? Thanks..


----------



## symphonix (Feb 7, 2003)

Apparently its for PC, GameCube, XBox and Playstation2 only. I doubt they will develop a Mac version and they've made no mention of it in their website. Oh, well.


----------



## slur (Feb 9, 2003)

That's because Macs are real while those other systems are merely projections within the construct.


----------

